# Zoloft, E talking Video



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

well, it made me crack up, the zoloft part...but also made me miss the good old partying "normal" days that are never coming back 

http://www.7digital.com/downloads/soulw ... layer.html

-ru


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

being an idiot, I didn't get if this was anti or pro Zoloft...? At least it seemed everybody else was having a good time...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

yes i dont get the zoloft part, it seems like it was pro zoloft because some people were having a bad time on the other drugs. All in all it was an interesting clip


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

don't think it was either pro or anti anything. it was just showing that sadly we live in a world where we're all on something, from alcohol to ecstacy to viagra to zoloft. but the grumpy zoloft guy is critical that "everyone here is on drugs"...ok maybe it's not hilarious, just ironic.

-ru


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I am currently on Zoloft...and I can very easily picture myself saying exactly what that guy is saying.


----------

